# Hi All!Doing a Flug Werk FW 190



## 190mech (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello Guys!
Found your site last night while looking for info on our latest project.I've
been an aircraft mechanic for the past 30 years and love wrenching on
everything.Recently our shop was contracted to assemble a FlugWerk
190"kit".Our "kit" has MANY parts missing,we are fabricating a bunch
but are in need of a few big parts...The"kit" comes with a Chinese copy
of the Russian Asch-82T engine(Huosai HS-7) and we are looking for a
prop and exhaust system for it.Can build the exhaust,cant do a prop
though!FlugWerk sells a prop,but their delivery times are sometimes
years away..We are thinking of a prop from an IL-14 or Avia AV-14,
(yea I know these are 4 blade!),but our project is to be a flyer,not a
looker..Have contacted PZL of Poland as they used to build contract
Asch-82 engines,but no reply yet.Can anyone out there help us?
THANKS!! John


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi John;

Why are you dealing with Flug for the prop? - the prop for their kit is made by MT - I've dealt with them in the past and I think at the most you'll have a 6 month wait on their prop.

MT-Propeller News 2004


----------



## ccheese (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi John:

Welcome to the forum. Hope you do well with the project. We'd all like
to see some blow by blow pic's.

Charles


----------



## 190mech (Dec 1, 2008)

MT only makes the blades,Flug supplies the hub.We contacted MT early on
in this project.Its a huge project as many parts do not fit,we've had to
fabricate many gear parts,kit stuff binds badly.Been in contact with
several other builders around the country and we are working together 
to get these beauties in the air,can post a bunch of pics and links too.
John


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Very Cool! Have you tried Aviation Classics? 775-972-5540 They're at Stead Airport, mainly deal with Soviet jets, might be able to get you info on a suitable prop.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi John. Welcome to the forum Mate!..What a nice 'kit' you have!!


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2008)

hello john and welcome from england nice job you have !


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice build! welcome


----------



## seesul (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi John and welcome to the forum!
I´d like to have such a nice kit in 1:1 scale as well but no space in my living room 
Beautiful bird!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi John, and another welcome from a cold and snowy (by our standards!) England.
Great bit of kit you've got there, looking forward to seeing more!
Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to the family mate...! Nice Kit you've got there... Suddenly 1/48 doesn't seem so interesting anymore... 8)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Wow, I'm waiting for Revell/Monogram to come out with that!


----------



## 190mech (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the greeting guys!We also have a full scale Jurca 190 project thats
the boss mans toy.It will use the P&W 1830.Hope to set up the gear system
like the TA152 with locking hydraulic actuators,if we can find some at a good
price.The Lear has a good looking one,but I fear they might be a bit pricey!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Cool projects! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Denahue (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome from Colorado. Nice build.....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice projects! Welcome to the forum.


----------

